# E46 camber plate recommendation?



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

for stock springs?

Thanks


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Why?? 

If you are going through that much trouble, why not go ahead and put a nice suspension under there. The TC Kline setup with DA Konis and 400 pound springs rides better than stock and handles better also.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Why??
> 
> If you are going through that much trouble, why not go ahead and put a nice suspension under there. The TC Kline setup with DA Konis and 400 pound springs rides better than stock and handles better also.


$$$

Saving for a wedding here. 

Besides, I don't know.. I had a H&R/Bilstien kit in my E30 and I hated how it rode. Buddy of mine just installed some coilovers & koni yellows in his S4 Avant and I don't like how that rides either. I like how my car rides now, that is more important than how it handles when I have to drive it every day.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Sounds like you might like PSS9. I just sold it for $750.

I have a set of prototype camber plates in the garage. Friend of mine started a suspension company and designed a coilover set for my car. We moved on to a slightly different camber plate design. I think with some modifications, the prototype might work on your OE. Is this something you might be interested in?


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

KrisL said:


> $$$
> 
> Saving for a wedding here.
> 
> Besides, I don't know.. I had a H&R/Bilstien kit in my E30 and I hated how it rode. Buddy of mine just installed some coilovers & koni yellows in his S4 Avant and I don't like how that rides either. I like how my car rides now, that is more important than how it handles when I have to drive it every day.


Why camber plates at all? Your stock springs suggests city application, which doesn't require camber plates. :dunno:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> I think with some modifications, the prototype might work on your OE. Is this something you might be interested in?


Yes! What kind of money are we talkin?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Boile said:


> Why camber plates at all? Your stock springs suggests city application, which doesn't require camber plates. :dunno:


BMWCCA Autocross.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

KrisL said:


> Yes! What kind of money are we talkin?


I need to find them first. It's not like what TC Kline is offering. Just a simple plate with 3 screws, center slotted and markings for camber adjs. Let me find them first.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> I need to find them first. It's not like what TC Kline is offering. Just a simple plate with 3 screws, center slotted and markings for camber adjs. Let me find them first.


That's all I'm lookin for.

My V710s have an untouched inner band. heh.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Just swap the strut hats.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

bren said:


> Just swap the strut hats.


I want to be able to "un-do" camber in a few minutes. This is a daily driver.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Camber plates are not that repeatable with BMW E46s due to the slotteed strut mounts.

And there are those of us, running 2 - 4.5 degrees on the street. Just keep teh toe to near 0.

These guys have plates for E36s with stock springs, but not E46s. But you might want to contact them. http://motor-force.com/products.html


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

KrisL said:


> This is a daily driver.


So? Worse case you'll have flip the tires on the wheels once midway through their life.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

bren said:


> So? Worse case you'll have flip the tires on the wheels once midway through their life.


Personal driving feel preference. I didn't like the way my E30 felt at -2.5 on the street.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

What toe setting?

The only thing I can tell running -3 is that the turn in is SWEET.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Camber plates are not that repeatable with BMW E46s due to the slotteed strut mounts.
> 
> And there are those of us, running 2 - 4.5 degrees on the street. Just keep teh toe to near 0.
> 
> These guys have plates for E36s with stock springs, but not E46s. But you might want to contact them. http://motor-force.com/products.html


 Ground Controls are. :eeps:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

KrisL said:


> That's all I'm lookin for.
> 
> My V710s have an untouched inner band. heh.


Kris, PM me your email. I will forward you a pic.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

I've had the TMS fixed front camber plates for a couple of years and I've been very happy with them. Running -2.1 deg camber, zero toe all around. Parts and labor was $260 total + alignment of course.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Ground Controls are. :eeps:


ground contol link 
I used a Ground Control coilover setup on my '94 Prelude. Very good kit. They seem like a pretty good company with well engineered products.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

wag-zhp said:


> ground contol link
> I used a Ground Control coilover setup on my '94 Prelude. Very good kit. They seem like a pretty good company with well engineered products.


They don't make one that fits OEM.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

KrisL said:


> They don't make one that fits OEM.


Sorry, I didn't catch that when I read the description.


----------



## jmsanders78 (Apr 20, 2004)

Bimmerworld has camber plates that fit the E46:

https://secure1.nexternal.com/shared/StoreFront/product_detail.asp?CS=bimmerworl&RowID=576&All=True

I believe that brought me to -1.4 and -1.9 degrees on my car (Eibach Pro-Kit springs). So not a huge gain, but better than nothing.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jmsanders78 said:


> Bimmerworld has camber plates that fit the E46:
> 
> https://secure1.nexternal.com/shared/StoreFront/product_detail.asp?CS=bimmerworl&RowID=576&All=True
> 
> I believe that brought me to -1.4 and -1.9 degrees on my car (Eibach Pro-Kit springs). So not a huge gain, but better than nothing.


That link doesn't work . I'll search bimmerworld though, thanks. Are they the adjustable type? That's what I'm looking for.

I've already had -1.1 in the front (all ZHPs do).. and I also drilled out the alignment pin for another -.5 or so.

I want -3 for autocrossing


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Did you look into TC Kline adj camber plates? IIRC they have a plate for the stock spring/strut config. They are kinda expensive though, compared to other plates out there.

What Pinecone says is partially true. In a direct comparison between cars, my e46 m3 can get a lot more negative camber than an e46 330i because the slots are a lot longer in the former. So you will probably want to set your plates to the most negative camber possible, and assuming your car isn't asymetrical, repeatability might not be an issue anymore (ie, the lack of markings on the TCKR plates won't matter).


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

TCK plates, max is a LOT of negative camber. 

I hadn't thought about using them, as they don't come with an integral spring seat, you can probably use the stock one. Give them a call and see, great guys to work with.


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

The last time I talked to Bimmerworld over a year ago, their E46 camber plates weren't going to be adjustable.

--Andre


----------

